# Red Monday



## Guest (Mar 25, 2019)

Monday doesn’t have to be Blue. Show us something Red.

Emile

View attachment 489964


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

ÖBB 2143 pulling 1st and 2nd class coaches rounds the curve at the Paulaner Biergarten.










Deutsche Bahn's Br.187 pulling a TEE.


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

First, my very first train. This General has seen better days but still runs.

Second, 3D printed water tower.

I should give credit to the person who designed the water tower. you can find it and creators info on thingiverse.

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:248808


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> ÖBB 2143 pulling 1st and 2nd class coaches rounds the curve at the Paulaner Biergarten.


Michael,

Here's the OBB running right down the middle of Vienna, Austria. I would love to model this in O Gauge.

Emile

View attachment 489984


View attachment 489986


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Emile saw it last April. Pretty place and sure different from the US. Lots of short trains and going all over.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2019)

You want *RED*, all right, we have lots of it.

View attachment 489988


View attachment 489990


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2019)

Here are my red contributions.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## EdC (Feb 10, 2017)

No red caboose?


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2019)

Band welcoming sailors home.

View attachment 490016


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Lots of red in model railroading, especially for the AT&SF.

Bill


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> You want *RED*, all right, we have lots of it.
> 
> View attachment 489988
> 
> ...


WOW! What an awesome and creative part of the movie to model. I am sure the kids who get to see this love it. Fun!
:appl:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks, Adam. We did our best to replicate the movie.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Red it is...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

My reds.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

This post is making me see red.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Spence said:


> This post is making me see red.


Don't you mean this _thred_ is making you see _red? _


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Even a green company like Weyerhaeuser Timber has a red caboose.

Bill


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

laz57 said:


>




I'm not sure if I have seen Old Milwaukee Tank Car before. Looks very nice. Did you custom make this one? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Here is some of my red....

View attachment 490062

I am looking forward to getting this engine with a red Cab into my collection from MTH this year. Should be shipping soon.

I really like red cabooses....

View attachment 490064

View attachment 490066

View attachment 490068


I bought this red trolley 5 months ago intending to use it on my Christmas Layout but a change of plans with my layout kept it in its shipping box and I still have not broke the seal on the box. So here is the manufactures photo of it...

View attachment 490070





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

A few more “Reds” for today...


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

And as the sun sets here in Michigan...don’t want to forget these two that were under the tree at Christmas...

The animated cop and hobo car was 1957...









The fireman and ladder car was 1959...









They both still operate...are in great condition and visitors really get a kick out of seeing them on the layout! And so do I...


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

You want RED, I'll give you RED.

Dan


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Erie wooden hack....


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

N de M, National RR of Mexico

Bill


----------



## Enon49 (Mar 21, 2018)

*Waiting on a call . . . .*

Churchill Cookie Tin - England

MrToad


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

kstrains said:


> I'm not sure if I have seen Old Milwaukee Tank Car before. Looks very nice. Did you custom make this one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


KS,
Yes homemade with a Lionel Shell tank car. I did the Krylon Fusion spray paint and then got waterslide decals. Easy one to do. I have one in white too. Gotta wait for White Monday.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2019)

For us, Santa is in all season year. So when you think Santa, you think of lots of* RED*.

View attachment 490128


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2019)

Is this a custom car? Is there a real Trump's American brand? It doesn't matter if it's based on a real car or brand or pure fantasy, I like it a lot.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Joe, It was made by Weaver. The beer is real and was, maybe still is made by Wainwright. I suspect, like most reefer cars, the prototype never existed and if it did it surely would not be made of wood.
They show up every now and then. I found this at a local train show.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for the info, Pete. I will be on the look out for one at York.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2019)

Red has proved to be very popular. Can't wait till next Monday for a new color.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a day late, and a dollar short. But, what the h*ll ... here's my RED. Two of them, actually ...

TJ


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

THINK !!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Lots of red in the yard

Bill


----------



## Enon49 (Mar 21, 2018)

*A Heads UP*

Mr The Big Crab Cake, Sir

Please give us a heads up as to the next ""COLOR""'


We need a bit of prep time 


Thanks - MrToad


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Forgot my M & Ms hauler which was neglected on a siding. This is a Lionel postwar NYC gondola and the oldest piece of rolling stock on the layout.


----------



## G handy (Dec 31, 2018)

red barn


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

Good one Vern, makes me hungry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

MrToad said:


> Mr The Big Crab Cake, Sir
> 
> Please give us a heads up as to the next ""COLOR""'
> 
> ...


Orange you glad I read your post? You’ll find out on Monday.

Emile


----------



## Enon49 (Mar 21, 2018)

Mr Crab Cake, Sir 

Okay - no hint -


----------



## G handy (Dec 31, 2018)

We'll okay then I guess I will incorporate a rainbow into my layout this way I'm sure to have the right color


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

G handy said:


> We'll okay then I guess I will incorporate a rainbow into my layout this way I'm sure to have the right color


That's a good plan because there will be No hints of any kind!

Emile


----------



## batstang2000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Mickey's Covered Bridge. This is near the back of my layout so I added some led's on the ground to draw attention to it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

*"Mickey's Covered Bridge. This is near the back of my layout so I added some led's on the ground to draw attention to it."*

Really cool and the lighting was an excellent idea.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Better late than never*












































2012 was a red year for me in trains


----------



## G handy (Dec 31, 2018)

😎 I like it


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2019)

A big thank you goes to Emile for choosing *RED* as the featured color this week. He must have known that they were in the running for top dog in the Bracketology contest and he was doing all he could do help the cause. Of course we all know that red is the featured color on these beautiful F3's, so thanks for helping the cause.

View attachment 490508


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Leigh Valley Red

Bill


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

*I COLLECT WHAT I LIKE INCLUDING LIONEL*

Hello. Here is something different. The whistle even works.

LATER


----------



## Mike McCutcheon (Jul 17, 2015)

I had many options of red Rolling stock. I picked this one!









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Texas Special Red

Bill


----------

